

Don't Start A Company - brehardin
http://blog.sourceninja.com/dont-start-a-company/

======
mfaustman
For someone that just jumped this is a great article. So many lawyers around
me make the same excuses. Granted, as a risk adverse profession, this verbiage
is expected...but calculated fear in any profession results in missed
opportunities.

